# female cockatiel being aggressive towards male



## anouthao88 (Apr 14, 2014)

I am wondering how long does it take for a male and female cockatiel to bond? Ive had my female cockatiel for 3 yrs now and just got a male about 3 1/2 yrs old about 2 weeks ago. I have them in seperate cages but let them out to play with each other. I also have a nesting box and they both would check it out but my female would chase and bite him afterwards. Is that a normal behavior? I have no clue why she is soo mean. Another thing is she just layed and u fertilized egg in her cage. I dont know what to do with it. Please help me out. Thank you.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You might want to read this…

http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/bonded-or-bondage-pair.html


----------



## anouthao88 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow this helped alot! Thank you for showing me this. I now understand my birds behaviors.


----------

